# كتاب Pro PHP Security



## pola (30 يناير 2006)

هذا الكتاب أحد أول الكتب المتخصصه فقط في الحمايه لل PHP 
وهو سيخدمك كدليل لأتخاذ الخطوات الدفاعية في سكربت ال PHP الخاص بك..







الحجم : 8 ميجا.

عدد الصفحات : 528 صفحة.

نوع الكتاب : ملف PDF.


للتحميل:

http://rapidshare.de/files/12071265/...urity.rar.html

​


----------

